# Dept. of Ag Notified of Two Positive Tests for CWD at Macon County Facility



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

March 7, 2012

Dept. of Ag Notified of Two Positive Tests for CWD at Macon County Facility

The Missouri Department of Agriculture has received two additional positive test results for Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) in white-tailed deer harvested at a captive wildlife facility in Macon County. Depopulation is continuing at the facility, operated by Heartland Wildlife Ranches, LLC, with approximately 320 animals harvested and tested since the facility's first positive result was found in October 2011.

MDA has received negative test results for approximately 280 animals, with results pending from the National Veterinary Services Laboratory for the roughly 40 remaining samples. The current harvest and testing protocol requires the facility to remain under its current quarantine until all animals have been harvested and tested for CWD, which is a neurological disease found in deer, elk and moose. There is no evidence CWD can be transmitted to humans or non-cervid animals, such as livestock and household pets.

For more information on CWD visit the Department online at http://www.mda.mo.gov. 

http://mda.mo.gov/news/2012/Dept_of...sitive_Tests_for_CWD_at_Macon_County_Facility 



The CDC just released a paper on the concern of these game farms and CWD, and also CWD to humans risk factor update. 



I kindly urge you to look at the map ; 



which came first, the cart or the horse ; 

Colorado 

Captive CWD discovered 1967 

Free ranging CWD discovered 1981 

http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/18/3/11-0685-f1.htm 



PLEASE STUDY THIS MAP ! 

SEE CWD MAP, RELATE TO DATES OF GAME FARM INFECTION, TO DATE OF INFECTION RATE IN WILD, SURROUNDING SAID INFECTED GAME FARMS. ...TSS 

http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/18/3/11-0685-f1.htm 



*** Chronic Wasting Disease CWD CDC REPORT MARCH 2012 *** 



Saturday, February 18, 2012 

Occurrence, Transmission, and Zoonotic Potential of Chronic Wasting Disease 

CDC Volume 18, Number 3March 2012 

http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/ahead-of-print/article/18/3/11-0685_article.htm 



SNIP... 

Long-term effects of CWD on cervid populations and ecosystems remain unclear as the disease continues to spread and prevalence increases. In captive herds, CWD might persist at high levels and lead to complete herd destruction in the absence of human culling. Epidemiologic modeling suggests the disease could have severe effects on free-ranging deer populations, depending on hunting policies and environmental persistence (8,9). CWD has been associated with large decreases in free-ranging mule deer populations in an area of high CWD prevalence (Boulder, Colorado, USA) (5). 

SNIP... 



CWD Zoonotic Potential, Species Barriers, and Strains 

Current Understanding of the CWD Species Barrier 

Strong evidence of zoonotic transmission of BSE to humans has led to concerns about zoonotic transmission of CWD (2,3). As noted above, CWD prions are present nearly ubiquitously throughout diseased hosts, including in muscle, fat, various glands and organs, antler velvet, and peripheral and CNS tissue (2,14,15). Thus, the potential for human exposure to CWD by handling and consumption of infectious cervid material is substantial and increases with increased disease prevalence. 

Interspecies transmission of prion diseases often yields a species-barrier effect, in which transmission is less efficient compared with intraspecies transmission, as shown by lower attack rates and extended incubation periods (3,28). The species barrier effect is associated with minor differences in PrPc sequence and structure between the host and target species (3). Prion strain (discussed below) and route of inoculation also affect the species barrier (3,28). For instance, interspecies transmission by intracerebral inoculation is often possible but oral challenge is completely ineffective (29). 

Most epidemiologic studies and experimental work have suggested that the potential for CWD transmission to humans is low, and such transmission has not been documented through ongoing surveillance (2,3). In vitro prion replication assays report a relatively low efficiency of CWD PrPSc-directed conversion of human PrPc to PrPSc (30), and transgenic mice overexpressing human PrPc are resistant to CWD infection (31); these findings indicate low zoonotic potential. However, squirrel monkeys are susceptible to CWD by intracerebral and oral inoculation (32). Cynomolgus macaques, which are evolutionarily closer to humans than squirrel monkeys, are resistant to CWD infection (32). Regardless, the finding that a primate is orally susceptible to CWD is of concern. 

Interspecies transmission of CWD to noncervids has not been observed under natural conditions. CWD infection of carcass scavengers such as raccoons, opossums, and coyotes was not observed in a recent study in Wisconsin (22). In addition, natural transmission of CWD to cattle has not been observed in experimentally controlled natural exposure studies or targeted surveillance (2). However, CWD has been experimentally transmitted to cattle, sheep, goats, mink, ferrets, voles, and mice by intracerebral inoculation (2,29,33). 

CWD is likely transmitted among mule, white-tailed deer, and elk without a major species barrier (1), and other members of the cervid family, including reindeer, caribou, and other species of deer worldwide, may be vulnerable to CWD infection. Black-tailed deer (a subspecies of mule deer) and European red deer (Cervus elaphus) are susceptible to CWD by natural routes of infection (1,34). Fallow deer (Dama dama) are susceptible to CWD by intracerebral inoculation (35). Continued study of CWD susceptibility in other cervids is of considerable interest. 

Reasons for Caution 

There are several reasons for caution with respect to zoonotic and interspecies CWD transmission. First, there is strong evidence that distinct CWD strains exist (36). Prion strains are distinguished by varied incubation periods, clinical symptoms, PrPSc conformations, and CNS PrPSc depositions (3,32). Strains have been identified in other natural prion diseases, including scrapie, BSE, and CJD (3). Intraspecies and interspecies transmission of prions from CWD-positive deer and elk isolates resulted in identification of >2 strains of CWD in rodent models (36), indicating that CWD strains likely exist in cervids. However, nothing is currently known about natural distribution and prevalence of CWD strains. Currently, host range and pathogenicity vary with prion strain (28,37). Therefore, zoonotic potential of CWD may also vary with CWD strain. In addition, diversity in host (cervid) and target (e.g., human) genotypes further complicates definitive findings of zoonotic and interspecies transmission potentials of CWD. 

Intraspecies and interspecies passage of the CWD agent may also increase the risk for zoonotic CWD transmission. The CWD prion agent is undergoing serial passage naturally as the disease continues to emerge. In vitro and in vivo intraspecies transmission of the CWD agent yields PrPSc with an increased capacity to convert human PrPc to PrPSc (30). Interspecies prion transmission can alter CWD host range (38) and yield multiple novel prion strains (3,28). The potential for interspecies CWD transmission (by cohabitating mammals) will only increase as the disease spreads and CWD prions continue to be shed into the environment. This environmental passage itself may alter CWD prions or exert selective pressures on CWD strain mixtures by interactions with soil, which are known to vary with prion strain (25), or exposure to environmental or gut degradation. 

Given that prion disease in humans can be difficult to diagnose and the asymptomatic incubation period can last decades, continued research, epidemiologic surveillance, and caution in handling risky material remain prudent as CWD continues to spread and the opportunity for interspecies transmission increases. Otherwise, similar to what occurred in the United Kingdom after detection of variant CJD and its subsequent link to BSE, years of prevention could be lost if zoonotic transmission of CWD is subsequently identified, 

SNIP... 



*** Chronic Wasting Disease CWD CDC REPORT MARCH 2012 *** 

Saturday, February 18, 2012 

Occurrence, Transmission, and Zoonotic Potential of Chronic Wasting Disease 

CDC Volume 18, Number 3March 2012 



http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/ahead-of-print/article/18/3/11-0685_article.htm 



see much more here ; 



http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/occurrence-transmission-and-zoonotic.html 



Thursday, February 09, 2012 

50 GAME FARMS IN USA INFECTED WITH CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/50-game-farms-to-date-in-usa-infected.html 

and when these game farms claim they are testing, and everything is o.k., think again... 

Saturday, February 04, 2012 

Wisconsin 16 age limit on testing dead deer Game Farm CWD Testing Protocol Needs To Be Revised 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/wisconsin-16-age-limit-on-testing-dead.html 



PLEASE SEE WARNING FROM CDC ON ANTLER VELVET AND THE TSE PRION, AND THESE NUTRITIONAL SUPPLEMENTS WITH ANTLER VELVET IN THE ; 



Wednesday, February 15, 2012 

New Supplement from Deer Antler Velvet, CWD, and CJD there from ? 

New Deer Antler Velvet Extract Changes the World of Supplements 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/new-supplement-from-deer-antler-velvet.html 



Saturday, March 03, 2012

Farm elk running wild Escaped Saskatchewan animals a threat to Manitoba herd 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/03/farm-elk-running-wild-escaped.html 





Friday, February 03, 2012 

Wisconsin Farm-Raised Deer Farms and CWD there from 2012 report Singeltary et al 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/wisconsin-farm-raised-deer-farms-and.html 



Saturday, February 04, 2012 

Wisconsin 16 age limit on testing dead deer Game Farm CWD Testing Protocol Needs To Be Revised 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/wisconsin-16-age-limit-on-testing-dead.html 



Thursday, February 09, 2012 

Colorado Farm-Raised Deer Farms and CWD there from 2012 report Singeltary et al 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/colorado-farm-raised-deer-farms-and-cwd.html 



Tuesday, February 14, 2012 

Oppose Indiana House Bill 1265 game farming cervids 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/oppose-indiana-house-bill-1265-game.html 



Monday, February 13, 2012 

Stop White-tailed Deer Farming from Destroying Tennessee's Priceless Wild Deer Herd oppose HB3164 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/stop-white-tailed-deer-farming-from.html 



Wednesday, February 15, 2012 

West Virginia Deer Farming Bill backed by deer farmers advances, why ? BE WARNED CWD 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/west-virginia-deer-farming-bill-backed.html 



Sunday, October 04, 2009 

CWD NEW MEXICO SPREADING SOUTH TO TEXAS 2009 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/10/cwd-new-mexico-spreading-south-to-texas.html 



Sunday, January 22, 2012 

Chronic Wasting Disease CWD cervids interspecies transmission 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/01/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-cervids.html 



Tuesday, February 14, 2012

White House budget proposes cuts to ag programs including TSE PRION disease aka mad cow type disease 

http://transmissiblespongiformencep...2/white-house-budget-proposes-cuts-to-ag.html 



TSS




Thursday, March 08, 2012 


Dept. of Ag Notified of Two Positive Tests for CWD at Macon County Facility



http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/03/dept-of-ag-notified-of-two-positive.html


----------

